

Re-inventing the trails in Eve Online - Angostura
http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&nbid=3217

======
Angostura
Yes, I saw this on Reddit, but it tickled my fancy as something that would
appeal to hackers and those who like splines.

